# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) استفسار ؟  مشكله في بلاك بيري 9500

## ahmed189

معي جهاز BB 9500 
الجهاز لا يفتح ولكن اللمبه الحمراء فقط
وتم عمل wipe
وتنزيل ملف اسمه loader
وملف اسمه factory
وبعد كل ده عند العمل علي
 application loader
 او
 desktop manager 
يقف على
 wait for device initializing 
هل من حل 
بجد الجهاز ده اتعبني

----------

